# Makeshift lighting?



## nealjpage (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, my work's finally having it's "employee appreciation" (Christmas) party this weekend.  It's a murder mystery theme.  Anyways, long story short, I got roped into doing "mug" shots.  My only problem is that it's being held in a hotel banquet convention center.  Those of you that've been to a place like that know about the lighting available.  Well, I've got a hot-shoe mounted flash on my FE2, but no additional flash available.

Those of you that do pro work, how do you get by with a setup like this?  Is there something I could bring along, like a construction light that'd shine on the subjects and mount it on a pole or something?  I'm not even sure where to start on this.  I've never done portraiture before.

Oh, I should say that I'll be using Efke 400 in my Nikon FE2, which is setup with a 50mm f/1.4 lens.  I may also use my Bronica 645.  I've got some 100 and 400 speed film for that one.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 1, 2008)

Mug shots shouldn't be hard to do.  They are basically the most inartistic portrait shots you can do.  

A hotshoe mounted flash should be fine...you might consider bouncing it off of the ceiling and using a bounce card to shoot some light forward.  

You will want to have a clear white background, which shouldn't be too hard.

To top it off, maybe you could make up a card for them to hold...with a prison number or something on it.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 1, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Mug shots shouldn't be hard to do.  They are basically the most inartistic portrait shots you can do.
> 
> A hotshoe mounted flash should be fine...you might consider bouncing it off of the ceiling and using a bounce card to shoot some light forward.
> 
> ...



Exactly. 

With a shoe mounted strobe there's not much you can do with it on besides bouncing. 

Tape an 8 1/2 x 11 sheet of paper on your flash for fill too.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 1, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Those of you that do pro work, how do you get by with a setup like this?



Ummm....  we don't.  We go in with proper equipment.

I can't remember ever shooting any job with a camera mounted flash.

Good luck.

-Pete


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 1, 2008)

Christie Photo said:


> Ummm....  we don't.  We go in with proper equipment.
> 
> I can't remember ever shooting any job with a camera mounted flash.
> 
> ...



That's what I was afraid of! 

Our mayor used to be a pro photog, but he's not friendly and won't lend me any equipment.  I guess he's pissed that we won't hire his equally unfriendly son for his insane prices.  And now one else will volunteer, so it's jut me.

I did find a clamp-mounted construction light.  That might help!  I see pushing Efke in my future.


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow.  This thread got moved.  I was really confused there for a bit.


----------



## bango707 (Feb 1, 2008)

so murder mystery huh?!  Is everyone dressing up for this thing?
If it turns into CLUE then maybe you could stylize the lighting a bit.  
I know it wouldn't work for everyone but maybe some underlighting would look cool and mysterious.
Either that or some high key lighting. Using one light to either camera left or right for your key and a smaller light for fill with a reflector bringing up the rear!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 1, 2008)

Given the circumstances you should be able to get away with a hot-shoe mounted flash. I doubt if the people you are doing it for will be discriminating enough to notice. Just don't say anything to them about it.
Approach it like the Paparazzi and press photographers and go square on.

The usual approach would be to use an off-camera flash such as this:
http://www.metz.de/en/photo_electronics/mecablitz_76_mz5_digital.544.html
Often called a 'hammer-head'. They usually have more power than a h/s flash and they are off lens axis enough to get rid of 'red-eye'. Some also have bounce-board or soft-box attachments to soften the light.
I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, guys.  I took along my HS flash unit.  Yeah, it decided not to work.  So I mounted the construction light on an easel about four feet from the subject, put the camera on a tripod, set it to auto exposure, and used my cable release.  Developed two rolls tonite and looks pretty good.  Of course, we'll see what happens once I scan the negatives.  I'll post a few once I get them done.


----------



## Battou (Feb 6, 2008)

Can't wait to see them


----------

